# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Ferie nel CCNL Commercio

## Sganga

Ho un po' di domande sulle ferie nel contratto del commercio applicato nel caso di mia moglie.
Leggendo altri interventi in questi forum comincio a credere che abbiano ragione i colleghi di mia moglie, ma la cosa mi continua a suonare quantomeno strana...
E' parere comune di mia moglie e dei suoi colleghi che le ferie vadano a giorni e non ad ore, e già qui la cosa mi pare strana, ma nel contratto che sono riuscito a reperire in rete si parla sia di giorni (26) che di ore (165) e quindi non riesco a capire se sono fruibili ad ore o a giorni.
L'orario di lavoro è di 7,6 ore (7h10) al giorno dal lunedì al venerdì (quindi 38 ore setimanali). Ore eventualmente lavorate di sabato vengono considerate teoricamente come straordinario (in pratica saranno ore da recuperare, ma questa è un'altra storia). 
Detto questo, vale la logica che in caso di ferie, per esempio di due settimane continuative, i sabati sono da considerare ferie, e quindi da calcolare come 12 giorni di ferie complessivi e non 10?
Se le ferie si calcolassero ad ore -immagino- che quel che conta è il numero di ore, ovvero verrebbero tolte 38 ore di ferie complessivamente, a prescindere di sabati inclusi o no, ma nel caso che si calcolino a giorni le cose cambiano... :Frown:  
Che mi potete dire? 
Grazie.
Carlo

----------


## stefanomascioli

il contratto del commercio prevede 26 giorni di ferie. questi 26 giorni di ferie devono intendersi dal luned' al sabato. Se l'orario di lavoro settimanale è distribuito su 5 giorni, ogni giorno di ferie goduti dovrebbero essere scalato con il coeffiente 1,2 in modo che sia il lavoratore che lavora su 5 giorni che quello che lavora su 6 giorni abbiano scalati gli stessi giorni di ferie.
ciao

----------


## Sganga

Questo è quello che davo anche io per scontato, ma anche leggendo su questo forum ho incrociato thread tipo: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...16-agosto.html
dove mi pare che si afferma il contrario...

----------


## missturtle

Il sabato è un giorno lavorativo a zero ore. Viene conteggiato come giorno di ferie. Questo è ciò che dice la normativa per i contratti calcolati su 26 giorni lavorativi al mese. Le ferie vengono calcolate in giorni.
I contratti prevedono x giorni di ferie e y ore di rol -riduzione orario di lavoro- 
Lavorando 38 ore settimanali gode della riduzione di orario e quindi non le spettano queste ore.

----------


## URBE74

> il contratto del commercio prevede 26 giorni di ferie. questi 26 giorni di ferie devono intendersi dal luned' al sabato. Se l'orario di lavoro settimanale è distribuito su 5 giorni, ogni giorno di ferie goduti dovrebbero essere scalato con il coeffiente 1,2 in modo che sia il lavoratore che lavora su 5 giorni che quello che lavora su 6 giorni abbiano scalati gli stessi giorni di ferie.
> ciao

  In realtà non vi è traccia dell'utilizzo del coefficiente 1,2 nel computo delle ferie...il ccnl citato parla espressamente di computare anche il sabato, ma non distingue tra settimana corta o lunga...il problema viene risolto nel senso di obbligare il dipendente a fruire delle ferie in non più di 2 periodi l'anno...

----------


## cedolino

> Ho un po' di domande sulle ferie nel contratto del commercio applicato nel caso di mia moglie.
> Leggendo altri interventi in questi forum comincio a credere che abbiano ragione i colleghi di mia moglie, ma la cosa mi continua a suonare quantomeno strana...
> E' parere comune di mia moglie e dei suoi colleghi che le ferie vadano a giorni e non ad ore, e gi&#224; qui la cosa mi pare strana, ma nel contratto che sono riuscito a reperire in rete si parla sia di giorni (26) che di ore (165) e quindi non riesco a capire se sono fruibili ad ore o a giorni.
> L'orario di lavoro &#232; di 7,6 ore (7h10) al giorno dal luned&#236; al venerd&#236; (quindi 38 ore setimanali). Ore eventualmente lavorate di sabato vengono considerate teoricamente come straordinario (in pratica saranno ore da recuperare, ma questa &#232; un'altra storia). 
> Detto questo, vale la logica che in caso di ferie, per esempio di due settimane continuative, i sabati sono da considerare ferie, e quindi da calcolare come 12 giorni di ferie complessivi e non 10?
> Se le ferie si calcolassero ad ore -immagino- che quel che conta &#232; il numero di ore, ovvero verrebbero tolte 38 ore di ferie complessivamente, a prescindere di sabati inclusi o no, ma nel caso che si calcolino a giorni le cose cambiano... 
> Che mi potete dire? 
> Grazie.
> Carlo

  
Ha diritto ad un periodo di ferie di 26 giorni.Le ferie quindi sono riferite a giorni non ore,non so dove tu abbia trovato riferimenti contrattuali alle ore.
Forse fai confusione con i permessi

----------


## Sganga

Ho trovato il discorso ore e giorni" nel file scaricabile da questo sito: terziario_e_scheda.pdf Download File on FileFront 
Nella pagina 160 c'è una tabella delle ore di assenza. In effetti non è il testo del contratto, e quindi è forse solo un'interpretazione... 
Quindi mi pare che si debba dare per scontato che il sabato è effettivamente da prendersi di ferie, ma leggendo i thread precedenti, questo è legato a quanti giorni di ferie vengono presi all'interno della settimana rispetto a quelli lavorati, corretto? 
Ma come si calcola la settimana? Intendo dire da che giorno parte? Oppure per fare un esempio, se si prendesse le ferie da lunedì 16 marzo fino a martedì 24 marzo, quanti sabati sono da contare dentro le ferie, 1,2 o 3?

----------


## Sganga

Scusate, ma la pagina corretta era la 170 e non 160.

----------


## pinobello

come detto nei precedenti tag i giorni di ferie nel commercio sono 26 e vanno contati 6 gg in una settimana da lun a sab.
nell'esempio precedente da lun 16 marzo a mar 24 marzo 2009 compresi, i giorni di ferie godute saranno 8 considerando solo un sabato 21 mar.

----------


## stefanomascioli

> In realtà non vi è traccia dell'utilizzo del coefficiente 1,2 nel computo delle ferie...il ccnl citato parla espressamente di computare anche il sabato, ma non distingue tra settimana corta o lunga...il problema viene risolto nel senso di obbligare il dipendente a fruire delle ferie in non più di 2 periodi l'anno...

  no infatti il ccnl non parla di utilizzare un coefficiente, ma ritengo che la migiore soluzione al problema che permette di non discriminare lavoratori che lavoano anche il sabato e che non obbliga a fruire delle ferie in bocco, sia quella di scalare le ferie utilizzando il coefficiente 1,2. tral'altro diversi software che lavorano le presenze con il calendario se la settimana è impostata dal lun al ven scalano in automatico 1,2.
ciao

----------


## URBE74

> no infatti il ccnl non parla di utilizzare un coefficiente, ma ritengo che la migiore soluzione al problema che permette di non discriminare lavoratori che lavoano anche il sabato e che non obbliga a fruire delle ferie in bocco, sia quella di scalare le ferie utilizzando il coefficiente 1,2. tral'altro diversi software che lavorano le presenze con il calendario se la settimana è impostata dal lun al ven scalano in automatico 1,2.
> ciao

  Converrai tuttavia con me che è una forzatura contrattuale...

----------


## stefanomascioli

> Converrai tuttavia con me che è una forzatura contrattuale...

  convengo  :Smile: 
ma utilizzata a fin di...equità tra chi ha l'orario distribuito su 5 anzichè su 6 giorni.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ciao

----------


## siralex636

> come detto nei precedenti tag i giorni di ferie nel commercio sono 26 e vanno contati 6 gg in una settimana da lun a sab.
> nell'esempio precedente da lun 16 marzo a mar 24 marzo 2009 compresi, i giorni di ferie godute saranno 8 considerando solo un sabato 21 mar.

  Solo un dubbio, 
Ma quando viene conteggiato il sabato, lo stesso deve essere pagato come giorno lavorativo? 
Ringrazio e Auguro buon anno a tutti 
Alessandro

----------


## sannacesco

> Solo un dubbio, 
> Ma quando viene conteggiato il sabato, lo stesso deve essere pagato come giorno lavorativo? 
> Ringrazio e Auguro buon anno a tutti 
> Alessandro

  Si tratta di lavoratori "mensilizzati" quelli che si vedono retribuito anche il sabato. Sono quelli che, lavorando a tempo pieno dal lunedì al venerdì per otto ore settimanali, in busta paga hanno 26 giorni retribuiti.
Perchè in realtà non avrebbero dovuto lavorare per 5 giorni ma per 6, però l'orario è strutturato in maniera tale da coprire su 5 giorni l'orario lavorativo settimanale (è la cosiddetta "settimana corta").

----------


## siralex636

> Si tratta di lavoratori "mensilizzati" quelli che si vedono retribuito anche il sabato. Sono quelli che, lavorando a tempo pieno dal lunedì al venerdì per otto ore settimanali, in busta paga hanno 26 giorni retribuiti.
> Perchè in realtà non avrebbero dovuto lavorare per 5 giorni ma per 6, però l'orario è strutturato in maniera tale da coprire su 5 giorni l'orario lavorativo settimanale (è la cosiddetta "settimana corta").

  Grazie sannacesco,
Quindi per tutti quei dipendenti che fanno 40 ore dal lunedi' al venerdi', nel caso in cui prenderebbero due settimane di ferie consecutive, gli verrebbero conteggiati 12 giorni invece dei 10 in cui lavorerebbero, ma 2 giorni gli verrebbero pagati in piu'?
Mi confermi l'ipotesti di cui sopra? 
Grazie ancora, 
Alessandro

----------


## sannacesco

> Grazie sannacesco,
> Quindi per tutti quei dipendenti che fanno 40 ore dal lunedi' al venerdi', nel caso in cui prenderebbero due settimane di ferie consecutive, gli verrebbero conteggiati 12 giorni invece dei 10 in cui lavorerebbero, ma 2 giorni gli verrebbero pagati in piu'?
> Mi confermi l'ipotesti di cui sopra? 
> Grazie ancora, 
> Alessandro

  Figurati Alessandro.
A mio avviso i giorni dovrebbero essere 11 e non 12 perchè il secondo sabato non lo conterei visto che non c'è una prosecuzione nella settimana successiva. i 2 giorni non sono pagati "in più", sono pagati normalmente.

----------


## siralex636

> Figurati Alessandro.
> A mio avviso i giorni dovrebbero essere 11 e non 12 perchè il secondo sabato non lo conterei visto che non c'è una prosecuzione nella settimana successiva. i 2 giorni non sono pagati "in più", sono pagati normalmente.

  Se non fosse andato in ferie avrebbe ottenuto la stessa mensilità in busta paga?
Con in piu' intedevo dire due giorni di ferie pagate.
Faccio davvero fatica a capire questi meccanismi.
E' corretto dire che il sabato puo' essere conteggiato nelle ferie, ma e' a discrezione del datore di lavoro?
Cioe' puo' scegliere se sottrarre il sabato dal monte ferie e quindi pagarlo, oppure sottrarre solo 10 giorni. 
Grazie ancora, 
Alessandro

----------


## sannacesco

> Se non fosse andato in ferie avrebbe ottenuto la stessa mensilità in busta paga?
> Con in piu' intedevo dire due giorni di ferie pagate.
> Faccio davvero fatica a capire questi meccanismi.
> E' corretto dire che il sabato puo' essere conteggiato nelle ferie, ma e' a discrezione del datore di lavoro?
> Cioe' puo' scegliere se sottrarre il sabato dal monte ferie e quindi pagarlo, oppure sottrarre solo 10 giorni. 
> Grazie ancora, 
> Alessandro

  no, non è a discrezione del datore di lavoro. si applica la legge.
diciamo piuttosto che non tutti i consulenti del lavoro hanno chiaro il meccanismo, ma in questo post, se leggi le risposte date in precedenza, potresti schiarirti le idee. 
ad ogni modo, se il lavoratore non fosse andato in ferie avrebbe certamente percepito la stessa retribuzione. 
le ferie maturate dal lavoratore sono assenze retribuite. 
Sembra strano e ti capisco, ma pensa che il lavoratore nonostante non lavori 26 giorni al mese, se li vede comunque retribuiti perchè si deve ragionare in ore lavorate settimanalmente. In questo caso sono 40 ore a settimana che invece di essere suddivise su 6 giorni lo sono su 5. tutto quì.

----------

